
Remembering Freeman Dyson - Hooke
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/remembering-freeman-dyson/
======
BeetleB
> Most famously, he classified leading physicists and mathematicians as either
> birds or frogs. For him, Einstein was the archetypal bird—flying high,
> surveying broad vistas out to the horizon—while Dyson regarded himself as a
> frog, hopping from one problem to another. He allowed few exceptions to his
> categories, but he did concede that his friend Richard Feynman was “a frog
> who wanted to be a bird.”

In case anyone wants to read his essay:

[https://www.ams.org/notices/200902/rtx090200212p.pdf](https://www.ams.org/notices/200902/rtx090200212p.pdf)

------
PopeDotNinja
I didn't know much about him before he died. I've been watching some
interviews he gave on YouTube. Very interesting dude.

------
ggm
_Dyson’s imagination ventured far beyond physics. In the latter part of his
career, he brought an unconventional perspective to the life sciences. This
often landed him in trouble with leading experts, notably when he repeatedly
dismissed computer models of the Earth’s climate and the growing consensus
that climate change was a crisis for humanity._

~~~
chrisco255
He was an expert as much as anyone.

From his wiki:

"Around 1979 Dyson worked with the Institute for Energy Analysis on climate
studies. This group, under Alvin Weinberg's direction, pioneered
multidisciplinary climate studies, including a strong biology group. Also
during the 1970s, Dyson worked on climate studies conducted by the JASON
defense advisory group.[26]"

He held the view that CO2 was mostly beneficial to the biosphere and that
anthropogenic warming was much milder than has been estimated.

You can watch his interview on the subject of you're curious. He explains his
position quite coherently:
[https://youtu.be/BiKfWdXXfIs](https://youtu.be/BiKfWdXXfIs)

~~~
justin66
> He was an expert as much as anyone.

Did he ever make that claim for himself? I certainly remember him saying the
opposite.

~~~
chrisco255
Dyson was a rather self-deprecating genius.

------
alphanumeric0
[https://youtu.be/vL00KEB1H50](https://youtu.be/vL00KEB1H50) \- Freeman
Dyson's theory of the origin of life, as explained by him.

------
idclip
His name was Freeman Dyson

